# Any body near Vale de prazeres tomorrow to help with translating ?



## jonpaul314 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am meeting an agent in Vale de Prazeres tomorrow afternoon to view 2 properties and wondering if anyone would like to offer me a couple of hours of their time to help with translating ?
I have been using google translate for all our corresponding, which has done the trick so far.
We arrive in portugal tomorrow (Porto) and will then drive to Vale de prazeres and guesing will will be their for around 3 pm ish ?
Not sure how much someone would be willing to do this for, but it would be really apreciated.


----------



## Woodbee (Jan 23, 2021)

jonpaul314 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am meeting an agent in Vale de Prazeres tomorrow afternoon to view 2 properties and wondering if anyone would like to offer me a couple of hours of their time to help with translating ?
> I have been using google translate for all our corresponding, which has done the trick so far.
> ...


Hi Jonpaul314, I realise that this is a very old post but did you end up moving to Vale de Prazeres. And if you did was it rural or town. Thanks, David.


----------

